# Who sells HO spikes and On3/On30 ties?



## p51 (Nov 12, 2015)

My darned Micro Engineering track popped a few plastic 'spikes' at the approach to a turntable and I need to get some wood ties and small spikes for hand-laying track. Problem is, I looked online for quite a while and can't find any vendor who sells actual spikes online. All I can find is flextrack nails.
Does anyone know of a vendor where I could get a small number (100 or less) of actual spikes? 
And who makes decent O scale NG ties?


----------



## thedoc (Oct 15, 2015)

I got some spikes through a local hobby shop who ordered them from Walthers, I was planning on hand laying some of my turnouts that would be longer than #8's. As far as ties, in the past I have cut my own from bass wood stock, make sure you glue them all the way to the end or the spike will split them.


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

Cant imagine how small they would be but hope you've got a good pair of glasses for those HO spikes!


----------

